# Tetras and Guppies



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I have a quick question concerning tetras and guppies:

Is it possible to safely house tetras and guppies in the same water conditions as bettas or do they have specific requirements in terms of temperature, pH, water hardness, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

There's dozens of different types of tetra so we need to know what kind. Generally betta prefer warmer temperatures than tetra and guppies.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Bettas do like warmer water, but I have housed all of mentioned species with little issue. Keep in mind that bettas may nip guppies and guppies are poop machines. (just don't get females if you want low ammonia.) Tetras and bettas are both black water fish.


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

My Betta is housed with 2 guppies. I bought them in 3s but two of them bullied the other one to the point where it was too late for me to save it when I finally noticed. I just thought he wanted to be alone but he eventually stopped eating even after I separated him to try to get him to eat. I'm way too afraid to introduce another guppy into the group since I bought them thinking that they were really friendly fish. My Betta is also overly nice for a Betta so they swim together.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What size is the tank?


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

I mistaken that question aimed towards me. Sorry.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

dengveevi said:


> 5.5 planning to switch it to a 10 gal soon but I'm afraid to move my shrimp since they're thriving in the current tank. I know shrimp are cheap but I really love my shrimp and I don't want to lose them.


I was asking the OP. ;-)


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah, sorry. I read the email really quick and automatically assumed that question was towards me.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

I recently came into the unlikely possession of a couple tetras and guppies (long story) and I'm not quite sure what to do with them. They're currently housed in the four-gallon tank with my betta and seem to be getting along fine, however, I'm concerned that the tank has become overcrowded.

I've been carefully monitoring water parameters and everything seems normal. I realize, of course, that doesn't necessarily mean the tank isn't overstocked.

Attached are photos of the tetras. Sorry about the poor photo quality. They move quickly which makes photographing them incredibly difficult.

A new tank is definitely not an option which is why I'm wondering if they'll be okay in their current setup or if I'll need to find them a new home.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How are the fish acting? Are they stressing your Betta? How big are they? What filtration? There are always "Rules" when it comes to keeping fish. However, aquatic rules are not written in stone and if everyone is eating and active and water parameters are good I don't have any problem with breaking those rules in situations such as yours. 

The main thing, as you probably know, is keeping Ammonia and Nitrites at 0ppm and Nitrates under 10-15. You may have to up water changes to two 25% per week instead of one.

Whether to rehome is up to you. If you are uncomfortable then I would. Have you run your numbers through www.aqadvisor.com? It will tell you whether you have enough filtration and how overstocked you might be.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> How are the fish acting? Are they stressing your Betta? How big are they? What filtration? There are always "Rules" when it comes to keeping fish. However, aquatic rules are not written in stone and if everyone is eating and active and water parameters are good I don't have any problem with breaking those rules in situations such as yours.


They all tend to keep to themselves. The only exception is the male guppy which seems to always be in pursuit of the female. I only have one female so the 1:2 rule that's generally advised with guppies isn't being observed. I hope it's not stressing the female out. Then again, I'm really hesitant to add another female guppy due to space constraints.

My betta is acting pretty much the same as before. His fins aren't clamped, he's eating well, and there are no other visible signs of stress. The first day I got the guppies they approached him a couple times and he flared at them. They've decided to keep their distance since. He's a pretty docile betta, yet clearly king of the domain. :lol:

All the fish average 1" or maybe less.

My filter is a regular sponge filter. Nothing fancy but it keeps the water surprisingly clean. I got a live plant for the tank so that might be helping a little.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The main thing, as you probably know, is keeping Ammonia and Nitrites at 0ppm and Nitrates under 10-15. You may have to up water changes to two 25% per week instead of one.


Yeah, I'm watching the parameters like a hawk.

What parameters do you recommend for guppies and tetras? I'm planning on mixing RO and tap water at a ratio of 50/50. It's currently 3/4 tap and 1/4 RO. I'm planning a water change on Friday.

My current readings are:

Nitrate: 20, nitrite: 0, hardness: 150 (should be reduced with the next water change), chlorine: 0, KH: 80-120, pH: 7.8.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Whether to rehome is up to you. If you are uncomfortable then I would. Have you run your numbers through www.aqadvisor.com? It will tell you whether you have enough filtration and how overstocked you might be.


I'll definitely check that site out. Thanks.

I like the idea of a community tank so long as everyone is happy and healthy. If not, I'd want to do the responsible thing and re-house them.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a special place in my heart for tetra, so I know a little bit about them. They're going to stay stressed if they're not in larger groups (general rule is between 5 to 6 or more). These groups make them feel safe. Also keeping them in a tank much much too small for their species, they're going to be over-crowded. Another stresser. Since they'll be under constant stress their immune systems will be lowered making them highly susceptible to illness. Please, re-home these tetra. 

They may live in that tank, but they will never be able to thrive and live as long as they should.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, I also read that they travel in schools for the same reason you've mentioned. 

I'm a bit conflicted as to what I should do because these fish were rescued from horrible conditions themselves. I don't have any friends with aquariums so the only place they could go is the fish store... whose tanks are even more overcrowded. :|


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe sometimes exceptions have to be made. Like I said before: Nothing is aquatics (or much else) is written in stone. If they are active and eating they are far better off with you than in a store's tanks.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

qumaquarist said:


> Yes, I also read that they travel in schools for the same reason you've mentioned.
> 
> I'm a bit conflicted as to what I should do because these fish were rescued from horrible conditions themselves. I don't have any friends with aquariums so the only place they could go is the fish store... whose tanks are even more overcrowded. :|


Those fish at the LFS generally do not stay in those tanks for long. Most stores get in new stock once a week (most stores in my area get new stock on Thursday, which is why I never shop on Wednesdays because the tanks are nearly empty). If you donate them back they'll at least have a chance to go home with someone who'll put them in a larger tank with their proper school size.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

qumaquarist said:


> I recently came into the unlikely possession of a couple tetras and guppies (long story) and I'm not quite sure what to do with them. They're currently housed in the four-gallon tank with my betta and seem to be getting along fine, however, I'm concerned that the tank has become overcrowded.
> 
> I've been carefully monitoring water parameters and everything seems normal. I realize, of course, that doesn't necessarily mean the tank isn't overstocked.
> 
> ...


The pink fish is either a red or pink glofish, it's actually a danio. I'm guessing the bottom one is a bloodfin tetra. Both are schooling fish, and danios are pretty notable fin nippers, as well as being generally hypers fish that like a lot of room. Do you have an aquarium club in your area? You could also try and see if local aquarium store will take them.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I believe sometimes exceptions have to be made. Like I said before: Nothing is aquatics (or much else) is written in stone. If they are active and eating they are far better off with you than in a store's tanks.


I agree. I'm not a fish whisperer by any means. The schooling fish may very well be stressed and I would be oblivious to it. However, I do know that they're all eating well and I'm not noticing any visible signs of distress. That having been said, I'm 95% sure that if they go back to their previous home or a LFS they're as good as dead. It's not ideal but what can you do? Given their relatively low cost, these fish are often viewed as dispensable decorations. Sad, but true.



Mousie said:


> Those fish at the LFS generally do not stay in those tanks for long. Most stores get in new stock once a week (most stores in my area get new stock on Thursday, which is why I never shop on Wednesdays because the tanks are nearly empty). If you donate them back they'll at least have a chance to go home with someone who'll put them in a larger tank with their proper school size.


I study abroad and the fishkeeping hobby hasn't developed to the extent that it has in the States. Many of the most basic rules aren't observed. For instance, these fish were rescued from a tank with a plethora of other fish. Some of the horrors I witnessed were tropical fish being mixed with goldfish, severe fin deterioration on some of the fish, and a dead guppy being munched away at. All of this was in that single tank alone. :|

Even some of the "best" local fish stores that boast years or even decades of experience offer the worst advice.

I appreciate the wisdom and am inclined to agree with you, however, I think I'm just going to have to go with my gut here and keep the fish housed as they currently are.



Fin Fancier said:


> The pink fish is either a red or pink glofish, it's actually a danio. I'm guessing the bottom one is a bloodfin tetra. Both are schooling fish, and danios are pretty notable fin nippers, as well as being generally hypers fish that like a lot of room. Do you have an aquarium club in your area? You could also try and see if local aquarium store will take them.


Great. So I have two different species of schooling fish that are school-less. _*facepalm*_

I was told that they're both tetras. I guess that explains why they're never in close proximity to one another.

No, there's no aquarium clubs that I know of. Like I said, the hobby just isn't as common as it is in the States.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

By the way, if it's not too much trouble, could someone please expand upon the question I initially posted?

I'm wondering what the water conditions should be like (in terms of parameters and temperature) to keep all the fish happy. I currently have: two guppies, one danio, one tetra, and a betta. 

I did a water change today and the tank is 50% RO and 50% tap. My readings are: 20 nitrate, 0 nitrite, 150 hardness, 40 KH, 7.2 pH. 

When I was using 100% tap water (treated with Prime), my alkalinity was between 120-180 and the pH was around 8.4. However, the hardness was also around 300. Should I keep the 50/50 ratio or increase the amount of tap water?

Thanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm one of these "if they're doing fine don't mess with parameters." I keep a large school of Neons in semi-hard water and they are soft water fish. When I had soft water I couldn't keep them for anything.

The only parameters which ever concern me are Ammonia, Nitrite with Nitrate under 15-20. I'm not saying everyone should feel the same but it works for me. I go more by how the fish are doing.

I would do half tap and half RO, spring or distilled; whichever is the least expensive.


----------

